# Oriana is no mudder!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to both of you. Mud does not sound like fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay! Maybe the mud kept her grounded enough so that she could concentrate on the task at hand! Way to go O, an q is a q, none the less.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

And Utility A Q's are VERY HARD to come by! Each one is like a little jewel. CONGRATS Hank & Oriana!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! Mira loves mud and a few months ago our start line at agility was a total mud pit, she totally did not want to sit, so I can imagine obedience! Still wonderful that you got your first leg!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! The mud does NOT sound like fun though!! So glad our shows around here are indoors.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It makes for a GREAT story!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the Q!

Th mud & rain in MA were impressive too, I know I would have wimped out if I was showing outdoors !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo congrats on the Q!
Tito says send Orianna here for a while and he will teach her how much fun mud can be!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Uck mud! Congrats on the Q though!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey says he thought he taught her better!! He would have rolled in it! Congrats on the Q!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Utility legs are always awesome! But a very important question...where's the pictures????


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Not only did you get a Q but you got a spa treatment too.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You are a real trooper. Congratulations to Oriana


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it is fantastic to Q in her first utility leg outdoors even without the mud. She will probably amaze you when environmental conditions are a bit more favorable. Congrats!


----------

